# Not a political forum, just curious



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

In light of the BC government recently raising our Provincial sales tax to 7.5% (up from 7%), I am just curious as to what the sales taxes are in your own Province, Territory, or State, or do you pay sales taxes in your area ?. Another question though, other than Australia, and of course Canada does anyone else have to pay GST or a comparable tax ?.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

St. Louis,Mo same as yours.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I think everyone pays it CoolJ. The question is, is it a visible sales tax, or is like the GST's predecessor the FST. ..


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

In texas, we pay 8.25% on everything except for cars- then it's 6.25%.

But "whole" food items (like milk, eggs, flour, etc.) are not taxed.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

NY we pay 8%, clothing 4% food is not taxed, convenience items are though at I think 6%.

In Pa. & Md. we paid 6% I believe, but best of all when I lived in Alaska we paid no state taxes!!! Boy do I miss Alaska!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I believe that NH does not pay state tax either. Here in Chicago it runs about 8.5%, I think.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In New York City: 8.25% generally:

The tax DOES apply to prepared foods, restaurant meals, and non-food grocery items -- tp, soap, etc. -- and things like candy, soda, beer when purchased in a grocery. (Maybe it's built into the price at other sales locations, the way the tax is built into the cost of a hot-dog at Madison Square Garden.) It also does apply to clothing, but not if the total cost is under $100.

It DOES NOT apply to prescription drugs and "real" food items (as opposed to junk- or sin).

There's a different rate on personal services, like haircuts. Something lower, I think, but I've never actually checked.

The tax rate on parking lots and garages is something truly horrible like 14% or more. Maybe the idea was to discourage car use, but it doesn't seem to work, alas.

Some prices of other stuff have the tax built in, like theater/movies/sports tickets. It's all very complicated, but then, this IS NYC, after all (where life is NEVER simple!)


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Here in my area of Canada we have a provincial tax as well as a federal tax that is called the G.S.T. which means goods and services tax.P.S.T....7.5% GST 7%.........SO 14.5% although GST is not on all items.Are Americans double taxed like we are?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hey BD, you and I are in the same boat. anyways what I heard was that most stores tills can't calculate the half percent so we're actually paying 15%.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

In Indianapolis, IN, we pay 5% sales tax, but not on certain items like groceries. There is also a gas tax, which was lifted for a while last year, which made gas CHEAP.

I'm from Oregon, and there is no sales tax in Oregon which is great until you become a responsible adult and pay up the yinyang for property and income tax.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

I'm in WI, and we're just about tied for the 2nd highest taxed state in the entire United States. I have heard people say we are the 2nd, but others say 3rd, so I looked into it and in some things were 2nd, some 3rd - it's running a close tie. And it is wretched how this state wastes its money, but I best not get started! I'm just glad our current governor is demanding no more tax increases! They literally tax us not unto death, but beyond death! Literally.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

In Quebec, we are also blessed  with GST and PST (7% and 7,5% respectively).


----------

